# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Not able to delete Distribution Databse

## yogesphu

Hi

Does anyone know how to drop Distribution database set up while replication. I am getting following error message:
Msg 3724, Level 16, State 3, Line 1
Cannot drop the database 'distribution' because it is being used for replication.
I tried many things, but nothing seems to work and even I am not able to find any solution online.
Need help please!!!

----------


## skhanal

You should delete all subscriptions and publications before you can delete distribution database.

----------


## rmiao

Or remove replication on the server, that will drop distribution db.

----------


## yogesphu

Thanks for help!! it worked

----------

